# Schrift fett beim überfahren eines Links



## aTa (30. November 2004)

Moin,
ich hab n kleines Problem und zwar hab ich ne Navigation, wenn ich mit der Maus drüberfahre werden die Punkte beim Überfahren fett. Soweit so gut nur verschiebt sich die ganze Navi beim Überfahren immer, hab das nun so gelöst dass jeder Punkt in einer festen Tabellenzelle drin ist, nur das ist total schlecht weil die Abstände zwischen den Punkten nicht stimmen und dass Sie alle gleich sind ist so wie ich das sehe ein rießen akt.
Hat jemand vielleicht ne bessere Alternative bzw Lösung?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Layna (30. November 2004)

Feste breite:
td {width:xx}

musst dann nur eine passende Breite finden


----------



## BSA (30. November 2004)

Am besten den Link Effekt Hover nicht auf Fett setzen, sondern nur underline oder ne andere farbe machen, da du wenn du die Schrfitgröße veränderst (dazu gehört auch die Fettschrift) der Text nunmal mehr Platz einnimmt.
Gib doch einfach mal nen Link zu der Seite dann können wir dir vielleicht einen Tipp geben wie du es am besten machen könntest.


----------



## aTa (30. November 2004)

Also mit ner festen td breite ist es nicht so toll da die Wörter nicht gleich lang sind und es ewig dauern würde da so anzupassen bis es genau stimmt.

Naja ich kann die Page nicht zeigen nur den Code da ich local dran arbeite.

Die Navi

```
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="1">
<tr>
<td width="100%"><a href="#">. Startseite</a></td>
<td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="5" height="1" border="0"></td>
<td width="100%"><a href="#">. Anzeige aufgeben</a></td>
<td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="5" height="1" border="0"></td>	
<td width="100%"><a href="#">. Suchen</a></td>
<td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="5" height="1" border="0"></td>	
<td width="100%"><a href="#">. Login</a></td>
<td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="5" height="1" border="0"></td>	
<td width="100%"><a href="#">. Newsletter</a></td>
<td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="5" height="1" border="0"></td>
<td width="100%"><a href="#">. Hilfe</a></td>
<td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="5" height="1" border="0"></td>	
<td width="100%"><a href="#">. Impressum</a></td>
<td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="5" height="1" border="0"></td>	
</tr>
</table>
```
Die CSS

```
a.:link { color:#cb0000; text-decoration:none; font-size: 11px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}
a.:visited { color:#cb0000; text-decoration:none; font-size: 11px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}
a.:hover { color:#cb0000; text-decoration:none; font-weight: bold; font-size: 11px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}
a.:active { color:#cb0000; text-decoration:none; font-size: 11px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}
```

Mir ist das schon klar dass ich per bold die Schriftgrösse verändere aber ich hab mir gedacht dass es evtl ne CSS Lösung gibt...


----------



## Layna (30. November 2004)

aTa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also mit ner festen td breite ist es nicht so toll da die Wörter nicht gleich lang sind und es ewig dauern würde da so anzupassen bis es genau stimmt.



Ok... beschreib mal wie das aussehen soll, du hast mich gerade verwirrt   
Wenn sich deine td an die schriftbreite anpasst wirst du, wenn die Schrift breiter wird, nicht viel an der Verbreiterung drehen können.
Entweder willst du das, oder ich habe dich völlig falsch verstanden .

Und breite anpassen:

td.navi{width:xx}

und dann <td class="navi">deinlink</td>


----------



## aTa (30. November 2004)

Ja das stimmt schon, also ich meine das so:
Navipunkt1 hat ne td breite von sagen wir mal 100
Navipunkt2 hat ne td breite von sagen wir mal   50
Navipunkt3 hat ne td breite von sagen wir mal 120
Die Zahlen sind nur ungefähr weil ich ja nicht genau nachmessen kann wie breit die Schrift ist, nachdem ich drüber fahre.
Ich könnte das zwar ausmessen jedoch dauert das viel zu lange...
Das Problem ist dann natürlich auch die verschiedenen Längen der td und natürlich die Abstände dazwischen.... das ist ein ganz schönes gefitzel.....


----------



## Layna (30. November 2004)

Also, wenn du auf die Fette schrift bestehst:
Ich meine mich an eine CSS-eigenschaft für den Abstand zwischen Buchstaben zu erinnern (hab leider vergessen wie die hiess), wenn du den entsprechend einsetzt könntest du das herumrücken der Navi vielelciht ausschalten.
Keine Ahnung ob es eine sauberere/einfachere Methode gibt, aber vielelicht hilft das ja weiter


----------



## aTa (30. November 2004)

Ah ok alles klar werd mich mal erkundigen vielleicht klappt das ja dann auch.
Danke schonmal

letter-spacing heißt Sie, aber ich frag mich gerade wie mir das weiterhelfen soll...steh etwas auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Layna (30. November 2004)

naja, letter-spacing VOR dem drüber fahren zum besipiel auf 2, beim drüberfahren dann auf 1, um die grössere Breite wieder auszugleichen.


----------



## aTa (30. November 2004)

achso ok gut werd ich versuchen


----------

